# Grey hair



## K5568 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello!
I've started recently to notice that my 3 months female gsd puppy has some greyish hair in different areas on her body. She is black and her legs are brown. I heard that this usually happens when dogs are blowing out their hair before winter, is this true? Or there's something wrong with her?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

As your puppy grows, her coat will change color and texture, so the greyish hair is just one of the phases.


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

Yup, perfectly normal! The color change adds quite a lot of character and is very amusing to watch. One night the coat is black, the next it?s got white!!! I attached a picture of my 4 and a half month old that is going through that color change phase.


----------

